

Posting a job for a freelancer .net framework dev? - leeizamo

how do i post a job for a freelancer developer? it&#x27;s my first time. thanks for the help!
======
revorad
Wait for the monthly hiring post. The next one's on 1st April. See past ones
here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Edit: Out of interest, what type of work do you have to offer?

~~~
leeizamo
Thanks for the input. About your question - We're looking for a full-stack
developer with proficiency using the .NET framework (C# MVC, ASP.NET) and MS-
SQL. We're building a SaaS web app that we indent to scale, and currently
trying to complete beta version.

